# Excuse my mess please, but I know it's under there.



## DelRay (Nov 30, 2010)

I just had to go dig a little deeper and take a few pics of what might be lurking under the dust and other items. 
Just a few of the car collection and will take some shots of the track when I get it uncovered. That might take me a little doing as you can see it's well hidden.
I have to get used to resizing my pics a little better.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

nice bunch of planes. i have several to. along with trucks,buggies and boats but been a couple of years sense i have ran any of them. sometimes in the summer my table looks like yours. keep digging.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks like a great place to start! :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Love the fact that they're in cigar boxes. I buy old cigar boxes anytime I see them cheap at yard sales and flea markets just to store slot cars in them. Just seems so much more right than putting them in those Hot Wheels cases with the blue plastic trays...

--rick


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Can you get a better photo of the the picture on the end of the table of the father/son? Maybe you can get this track & surprise your kids at Christmas & go for a few laps. Which I'm sure members here & I would like to see pictures of that.
--Fordcowboy
New London, MO


----------



## DelRay (Nov 30, 2010)

*It kinda dates me........*

Thanks for the replies fellers, I appreciate them. I was wondering if someone would spot those pics in the frame on the end of the table. Those have been there ever since the son and I started building the track, wow, that's been a few years ago. like it was 1969 and I had brown hair.:dude:
We really enjoyed building it and we had many a hours running our "special killer cars" on it. 
The daughter was the youngest so I gave her an advantage by setting her controller with a "set" running limit from the control panel. She'd beat the son just about every time in a timed event, consistency is beauty.
The red rotating beacon and a yelping siren would signal the end of a timed event, it added a lot of "WOW" for the kids and I enjoyed building it.
The cigar boxes are special to me also, I remember collecting them as a kid, all the "special stuff" went in them.
That would be nice to have the track all prepped for some racing fun for Christmas, the son and his family will stay down in Ky. but the daughter and her family will be here, and not enough time to "get er' done".
I am glad that I did keep it just as the son and I built it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi *DelRay* :wave:
You are so lucky to still have that sweet layout and cars after all these years, along with all those great memories, too! It would be great to get the track up and running again and have your son and daughter race again, 40+ years later and get some pics, too!!

Happy Holidays from Daytona Beach :thumbsup: (where the *wind chill* this AM is *23!!!*)
Larry


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow thanks for sharing bro. I wish I had any shots of my old layouts.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very cool indeed! I love the old pics...


----------



## DelRay (Nov 30, 2010)

*Stay tuned, there's more to come..............*

Isn't that what they say," stay tuned "? Ha, there's more to come, I'll even take pics during the messy uncovering ceremony.
Thanks again for the comments fellers, I'm really getting excited about returning to the track and getting it running again.:thumbsup: It definitely would be sweeeeeeet to have both of the kids here to "have at it", but the daughter will have to do until the son and his family return for a visit. 
I do have the grandson (17) and the granddaughter(16) and the daughter that live only an hour away that I can challenge their expertise on the slots.
We also built some out buildings, a farm scene, a gas station, and pit layout for the track. It had real street lighting also, we used to run with some of the shop lights turned off for a more realistic mood.
The control panel is a project I really enjoyed doing, it has resistor banks for each contoller output so a preset current can be sent to the track. It has an amp meter, race timer, reversing switches, siren cancel, I think that's about it without peeking at it again.
I'm sure the wiring under the layout will all need some attention also, so there's several places or seperate projects I can start on.
There's another bigger plastic carrying case loaded with cars and bodies I need to check out and take some pics of also. I need to give the bodies a good cleaning with a little Joy, warm water and a used toothbrush, there's another project for me. Just P.M.ing the track will be fun, and I like to take and share pics, they tell a lot.
Sorry I got so long winded.:wave:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds like it's going to be a great project! Keep those updates comin'!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

WE love pic.


----------



## jensen b (Nov 3, 2009)

One of the nicest over and under layouts I have seen in a long time :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great lot of slot cars you have there...AJs, Pink Nomad with stripes, Indy G-Plus*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Wow thanks for sharing bro. I wish I had any shots of my old layouts.


Yeah I never thought of that untill you mentioned it Joe....that would be fun to have some pictures of old layouts...dang it I had a camera as a kid to. Just took pictures of my BMX bike and Skateboards...doh. Lucky!

Thanks for posting up these pictures DelRay....memories are great. Expecialy slot car ones. My Cousin lived in Saint Louis and we went to visit. He had his slot car layout all landscaped and thought that was the neatest thing ever. 

I just layed mine on the floor and changed and added more track to it all the time. I remember discovering the clips to let broken AFX track hold together. Had a tone of them too. We had the black and white checkered floor tiles and may end up ripping up the carpet in our basement and doing that with ours some day just for memory sakes. Plus Checkers are great....have a few Checkered floor rugs downstairs now.

The red light is a great and can't wait to see the other cars you have. Oh Boy!

Bob...yeah we love pictures...zilla


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

THanks for the pic. Their great.If anybody get to Hannibal Mo make sure to stop in and said hi to me . your always welcome here.So mark me down Del Ray. Lendell


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

dang it I had a camera as a kid to. Just took pictures of my BMX bike and Skateboards...doh. Lucky!


Well at least you have pictures for those BMX and Skateboard Forums !!!


Plymouth... I loved Endo's and Bunny Hops ...71


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Absolutely amazing that you still have all that stuff in the same place after all these years. It's so rare to see this kind of domestic permanence in our current highly mobile and transient society. Nice.


----------



## DelRay (Nov 30, 2010)

*I dug out another box*

Thanks again for the nice comments fellers. Well, I went down and dug out another box of goodies. I found some of the old out buildings we had scratch built, all the trees for the farm layout, some more car bodies and misc. "stuff".
I did find a new wiping pad for my track cleaner machine, the top to the cleaning fluid tank, some new silver plated pick-ups, and a couple of chassis pans. The "Super Bird" was my hot "killer car" at one time, it was fast, but probably slow by todays standards.
The steering wheel controller was the kid's favorite at first. I believe the better controllers with the braking feature must be under the cover, I know I had two of them.
I also found some new track sections I didn't remember I had, what a "gold mine", huh?
The wife asked me what I was doing down in the shop, I just said "looking">


----------



## DelRay (Nov 30, 2010)

*A couple of more items*

This Super Bird was one of my favorites. It needs to be cleaned up a little.:drunk:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Those scratchbuilt buildings are priceless. Set them on your layout when it's up and running. Park some Tjets there. Your own little time machine... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Love the scratch buildings. 
Uh, that wasn't a powder blue Petty superbird was it?


----------



## DelRay (Nov 30, 2010)

*A good "shop day"*

Thanks again for the nice comments. The son and I had a lot of fun building the few buildings we did do ourselves, the farm house and barn and silo were plastic kits and look a lot more realistic than ours. Our attention to detail was slacking a little.
The Super Bird was orange if I remember correctly,at least it looks like it from the underside. I did add some white and blue graphics to it. Most of the cars we left stock as they came, but we did fancy up a few. 
It's rainy and cold here today, a good day to head down to the shop. I have another project to build before I start uncovering the layout. I'm going to build some brackets along the basement wall to hang those wings on, something I should have done long ago anyway.
I'm anxious to see what is still under the cover, I haven't looked under there for many a year. I'm thinking it'll take me awhile to get the track all cleaned, all the broken track section connectors replaced, ( wish they were made of a more durable material) I might try some small ty-wraps if the plastic connector pieces aren't available anymore. 
I haven't perused this forum either, there just might be the info I'm looking for right here for the super "fix" for that.:thumbsup:
Hey fellas, I really enjoy the pics, anyone else have some of their layout, and cars to share?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sure do Delray!! Head over to the track forum, and right on top is our "coffee table book" full of our tracks. As far as track locks are concerned, they do pop up on Ebay quite often. Model Motoring sells reproduction locks also. If you only need a few let me know, and I'll figure out a way to get you some. I'm one of the L&J crew here, so let me know if you need something. I have a couple totes of the stuff..  Speaking of locks, beware of the pot metal ones. You'd think they would be stronger, but they have a tendency to bend and pop out.


----------



## DelRay (Nov 30, 2010)

*Total "EYE CANDY"*

Thanks Slotcarman for the direct to the layout pic thread, all I can say is WOW, and that doesn't do justice. I can appreciate the amount of time needed for a detailed project, been there, done that on several large planes, but a couple of those layouts just totally boggled my mind.:drunk:
Inspiring to say the least, I picked up lots of ideas for my resurection project here. 
Thanks for the help on the track joiners, I won't know just how many I'll need. I slipped away while you weren't looking, went down to the shop, I thought there might be some joiners in one of those boxes of track sections I just recovered, nada, but I did find a 9" double cross section I might have to re-install.:tongue:
Looks like another "shop day, very cold here and windy, a lot of cancellations , we're staying in. Darn, I can't even go out and get some material to build those wing racks I need so I can get some of the clutter off the layout.


----------

